# Best route to Lake Bled (Slovenia)



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

We are travellin down to Slovenia, and then on to Croatia (and back!) this summer.

The best crossing in to Slovenia (and closest to Lake Bled) is via Salzburg.

I reckon the route should be:

Calais - Lille - Luxembourg - Strasbourg (overnight stop) - Lake Constance (3 days) - Munich - Salzburg - Tauren tunnels to Villach - Bled

Tom Tom agrees with me (although it does run out at the border to Slovenia, and does not cover Croatia also)

Via Michelin send me further in to Belgium - Brussels and then down Germany via Koln and Stuttgart.

What do you think?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

You're porbably OK there, but watch out for Austrian tolls if you're over 3.5 tons; you'll need a "go-box", and it's expensive for one-off trips. May be worth going through switzerlad & across Italy. Over 3.5 tons you pay a 10 or 15 day toll in Switzerland.


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

My max plated weight weight is 3500kg.

I think that I sometimes go over this (slap wrist)

I had better make sure I am carrying no water, wine or beer at the border! Do they weigh you?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Slovenia*

Hi

I like your route.

Can I suggest a hour or so at Schaffuasen - where the River Rhine drops hundreds of feet.

Russell


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

The route from Munich on is definitely the best to Bled. Follow the sign for Karawanken tunnel in Villach and then along the motorway for about 20 km and turn right to Bled. 

Cilka


----------

